# Passbild für Fischereischein



## Wipperpirat (24. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
ich habe meine Angelprüfung dieses Jahr gemacht und Bestanden jetzt möchte ich meine Fischereischein beantragen und brauch dazu natürlich ein Passbild.
Meine Frage zu den Passbild-brauch ich dazu auch ein Biometrisches wie beim Führerschein oder nicht?
Ich habe noch Passbilder die sind allerdings vom Automaten die hatte ich einfach mal so gemacht und sehen auch vernünftig aus.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Wipperpirat


----------



## Der-Graf (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Du brauchst beim Führerschein kein biometrisches Passbild, genauso wenig, wie beim Personalausweis. Das einzige Dokument, wo ein solches erforderlich ist, ist der Reisepass. Im Umkehrschluss reicht beim Fischereischein jedes andere Passbild aus, solange es dein eigenes ist...


----------



## Erik_D (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Du brauchst beim Führerschein kein biometrisches Passbild



Sry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Habe grade erst meine Führerscheinklasse erweitert, und da ist ein biometrisches Bild Pflicht.


----------



## Elster1968 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist Blödsinn. Habe grade erst meine Führerscheinklasse erweitert, und da ist ein biometrisches Bild Pflicht.


Stimmt und nicht nur da, habe erst gestern einen neuenn Perso beantragt, biometrisches Passbild ist Pflicht wie auch beim Führerschein.

Ob es auch beim Fischereischein erforderlich ist, einfach mal kurz bei eurer Gemeinde-Stadt anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## Wipperpirat (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Ich habe das auch so gelesen! 
Meine Freundin brauchte auch ein Biometrisches Bild für den Führerschein aber darum gehts ja auch nicht wollte ja nur wissen was ich für ein Bild brauch für den Fischereischein und diese Frage wurde beantworten und dafür *Vielen Dank!*
Mfg


----------



## Der-Graf (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Das mag sein, ist dann aber relativ neu. Als ich zuletzt meinen Personalausweis verlängert habe, wars noch keine Pflicht, ebensowenig wie beim Führerschein.

Aber darum geht es hier im Endeffekt ja auch nicht... Für den Fischereischein reicht trotzdem nachwievor ein einfaches Passbild auf dem man einwandfrei zu identifizieren ist.


----------



## Dey-nt (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Ich hab zwei bilder gebraucht eins für den schein und eins ist auf der Stadt geblieben in deren unterlagen


----------



## zanderzone (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



Wipperpirat schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
> ich habe meine Angelprüfung dieses Jahr gemacht und Bestanden jetzt möchte ich meine Fischereischein beantragen und brauch dazu natürlich ein Passbild.
> Meine Frage zu den Passbild-brauch ich dazu auch ein Biometrisches wie beim Führerschein oder nicht?
> Ich habe noch Passbilder die sind allerdings vom Automaten die hatte ich einfach mal so gemacht und sehen auch vernünftig aus.
> ...




Moin!! 
Der war stark!! #v#v|muahah:|muahah:

Ist total egal welches Foto du da rein klebst! Kannst auch vom letzten Geburtstag irgendein Foto nehmen und dich da raus schneiden!!

Für den Thread feier ich Dich!! 
Wilkommen an Board!!!!


----------



## KöFi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Also ich hab das Bild genommen was auch auf meinem Reisepass ist.


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Der war stark!! #v#v|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> Ist total egal welches Foto du da rein klebst! Kannst auch vom letzten Geburtstag irgendein Foto nehmen und dich da raus schneiden!!
> ...




Dat kannste aber vergessen Zanderzone.

Mir wurde hier in Berlin damals ausdrücklich gesagt das es ein Passbild sein muss! Irgendein Partybild hätten die umgehend im Mülleimer verschwinden lassen.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## wusel345 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Bild verwenden, aber da sagte mir die Tante beim Amt, das man mich darauf nicht erkennen würde. Verstehe ich nicht. |kopfkrat

Ich sehe nun mal so aus und finde mich schön!

Gruß, RÜdiger


----------



## Scorpion85 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Nein! Habe Vorhin meinen blauen Schein beantragt und es ist kein biometrisches Foto notwendig! Einfach nur ein stinknormales Passfoto!

MfG
Chris


----------



## Queequeg (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Im letzten Jahr musste ich mir auch'n neuen Jahresfischereischein besorgen. Ich nahm einfach ein x-beliebiges Foto von mir. Doch von der Tante bei der Behörde gab es dann gehörig Mecker: Format, Gesicht, Kopfstellung waren okee bzw., egal. Egal war aber nicht der Hintergrund, da waren noch ein Busch und eine Angelrute zu sehen. Sie meinte, der Hintergrund müsse eine einheitliche Farbe haben, welche sei auch egal, nur nicht allzu dunkel. Letztendlich baute die gute Frau mein Angelfoto dann doch noch ein.


----------



## Wipperpirat (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Hallo,
@Zanderzone dachte für Fragen sind Foren da und nicht um Verspottet zu werden.Naja wenn man schon eine Weile den Fischereischein hat kann man ja mal solche Sprüche Reissen.Meine Meinung ist jeder hat mal klein angefangen nagut bis auf dich hast bestimmt gleich alles gewusst.
Den anderen danke ich für die zahlreichen Antworten.
mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

@Wipperpirat, auch wenn dat mit dem Partybild nen bisschen sehr weit hergeholt war, denke ich nich das Zanderzone Dich verspotten wollte. Also locker bleiben, Deine Antwort hast ja Schlußendlich bekommen und das ist wichtig.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Scorpion85 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



Queequeg schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr musste ich mir auch'n neuen Jahresfischereischein besorgen. Ich nahm einfach ein x-beliebiges Foto von mir. Doch von der Tante bei der Behörde gab es dann gehörig Mecker: Format, Gesicht, Kopfstellung waren okee bzw., egal. Egal war aber nicht der Hintergrund, da waren noch ein Busch und eine Angelrute zu sehen. Sie meinte, der Hintergrund müsse eine einheitliche Farbe haben, welche sei auch egal, nur nicht allzu dunkel. Letztendlich baute die gute Frau mein Angelfoto dann doch noch ein.



Ja klar, auf sowas wird natürlich geachtet! Man muss ja auch mindestens ein Vermögen an Fotos ausgeben, bevor man 35 Euro für den blauen Schein löhnt! 
Aber das mit dem Hintergrund fänd ich persönlich auch nicht so toll!


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Bild verwenden, aber da sagte mir die Tante beim Amt, das man mich darauf nicht erkennen würde. Verstehe ich nicht. |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich sehe nun mal so aus und finde mich schön!
> 
> Gruß, RÜdiger


 

HAHAHA _Hammer Bild :m:m:m


----------



## Tipp (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Ich wollte eigentlich dieses Bild verwenden, aber da sagte mir die Tante beim Amt, das man mich darauf nicht erkennen würde. Verstehe ich nicht. |kopfkrat
> 
> Ich sehe nun mal so aus und finde mich schön!
> 
> Gruß, RÜdiger



Moin Rüdiger,
also ich finde dich auf dem Bild auch sehr schön!


----------



## raini08 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

hallo zusammen ich hab das selbe drin wie im PERSO ein ganz stink normales PASSBILD bis bald raini08:vik: #h|wavey::vik:


----------



## Tipp (25. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*



raini08 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich hab das selbe drin wie im PERSO ein ganz stink normales PASSBILD bis bald raini08:vik: #h|wavey::vik:



Also bei meinem neuen Perso muss man "neutral", sprich unfreundlich, gelangweilt, ohne Lächeln, gucken.
Da sehe ich aus wie ein Terrorist mit fiesen Gedanken.
Auf meinem Fischreischein grinse ich zumindest ein bisschen.


----------



## zanderzone (25. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! War eigentlich nur nett gemeint, wenn man es richtig ließt! Fand es nur so witzig, weil ich sowas noch nie gelesen habe!! 
Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen!
Und nochmals glückwunsch zur Prüfung!!


----------



## Wipperpirat (25. März 2011)

*AW: Passbild für Fischereischein*

Guten Morgen,
ich habe jetzt den Fischereischein mit dem Foto vom Automaten!|stolz:
@Zanderzone ist OK das Thema ist jetzt erledigt ich hab auch etwas überreagiert!#t

Mfg


----------

